
The perfect storm: building a crypto-utopia in Puerto Rico [video] - tlrobinson
https://www.theguardian.com/changingmediasummit/video/2018/aug/09/the-perfect-storm-building-a-crypto-utopia-in-puerto-rico-video
======
matt4077
I doubt you can get two crypto enthusiasts to agree on a common plan.

But, more significantly, a "crypto utopia", when realised in an actual,
physical, location, also needs to be a "non-crypto utopia", i. e. a
functioning, equitable society.

Both the randomness of the process that led to the current crop of crypto-
tycoons, as well as the nonrandom factors that mattered make me think this
experiment will suffer some well-known social problems and end far before
having the chance to fail for entirely new, exciting reasons.

------
spiralx
Is this another example of the crypto-currency version of disaster tourism,
whereby crypto advocates (to use a polite term) see somewhere that's undergone
some kind of societal collapse and start making plans for how their favourite
coin can save the day?

I suppose it's more plausible than starting your own crypto-based nation like
Liberland, if only just.

------
oriettaxx
Just embarrassing; First learn spanish!

as dangerous as a missionary

